# I wish i could be a member of freemasonary



## Tornado420 (Apr 19, 2021)

*I wish i could be a member of freemasonary one day im currently working here in QATAR*


----------



## Winter (Apr 19, 2021)

Tornado420 said:


> *I wish i could be a member of freemasonary one day im currently working here in QATAR*


Unless things have changed there is no regular Freemasonry in Qatar. If you are not from there you will have to wait till you move to a country that permits it.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

